# Kimber's New Carry Gun



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.kimberamerica.com/solo

Looks interesting to me, 7lbs trigger pull isnt too attractive to me though...


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I didnt see where it said the trigger weight..... but 7 lbs feels like 2 oz when you're strangling grips in an panic situation.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

chet said:


> I didnt see where it said the trigger weight..... but 7 lbs feels like 2 oz when you're strangling grips in an panic situation.


Trigger pull is listed just above MSRP at the bottom of this page:
http://www.kimberamerica.com/solo/solo- ... -stainless

Agreed though Chet, but I also want to have something that I can have fun plinking with, and a 7lbs pull wont make target practice much fun (for me)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I did't think 7lbs was too bad for an American-made pistol. So I just checked some. 6 to 8 lbs looks about average for my over-the-counter pistols. The ones I have from the manufacturer's custom shops run 4 to 4.5 lbs, are smooth-smooth and have very little creep. 

Note that out-of-the-box Smith & Wesson revolvers are over 10lbs in double action! But like chet says, you never know it when using them when it's important. I like 2 lbs in single action for hunting, any stiffer and I find myself shooting low, pulling the muzzle down, especially off-hand, on my front-heavy big lug revolvers. 

There's much more than pull weight; there's smoothness of engagement and creep. A handgun trigger should break like glass, have little creep. Also the way you grip the weapon is more important, or as important, as trigger pull weight. 

My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The subcompact market is heating up. Ruger with the LC9 (that looks like they borrowed a lot from Kel-Tec). The nicely melted snag-free look of the Solo - and of course there is the old standby - the Kahr PM9. The Kahr PM9 still looks great, despite the competition. 


Length Barrel Width Height Weight (empty mag) Ammo

LC9 6.00" 3.12" 0.90" 4.50" 17.1 oz. No +P

Solo 5.50" 2.70" 1.20" 3.90" 17.0 oz. ?

PM9 5.30" 3.00" 0.90" 4.00" 15.9 oz. +P


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a cool little gun!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like a kahr and a colt mustang had sex and this "solo" was its aborted fetus.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

goonsquad said:


> Looks like a kahr and a colt mustang had sex and this "solo" was its aborted fetus.


Tell us how you "really" feel :lol:


----------

